

Minus.com sharing site isn't fine. Rumors were true. They removed many features. - przemoc

Some time ago I submitted http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4386799 to let others know about Minus sharing site allegedly trimming down their ability to upload any kind of files. It was denied by John Xie, but apparently Blake Barker (back then pretending to be Minus moderator and now maybe even having such position, I don't know) was right. It took only 2 months to come true.<p>The original info can be found in:<p>http://feedback.minus.com/topic/121115-why-are-files-converting-automatically/<p>Snapshot as of today: http://i.imgur.com/AYLsg.jpg<p>I created a proper bug report too:<p>http://feedback.minus.com/topic/122270-disallowing-files-other-than-videos-audio-and-images-shouldnt-be-even-considered/<p>Snapshot as of today: http://i.imgur.com/mBONs.jpg<p>Today noticing lack of "Download Folder" button I visited feedback.minus.com again and found out that Blake Barker has his so-called Minus: User Guide.<p>http://digitechguide.webs.com/project-minus#nabble-td18<p>http://digitechguide.webs.com/project-minus#nabble-td20<p>I haven't reverified file size limit recently, but checked other things and they are true.<p>FEATURES REMOVED<p>1. Linear/Grid Views 
2. ZIP, EXE, etc. Anything that is not audio, video or images aren't allowed. 
3. Download All feature. This feature originally limited download all feature to 500MB... the feature was simply removed and might be returning if Minus offers premium services in the future.
======
przemoc
I don't know whether I need Prozac as someone suggested on the feedback site,
but I do know that Minus is slowly and constantly losing its reputation of a
great service it used to be.

What's really bad is that all these changes aren't officially announced. When
Minus was growing and still adding features, most of them were mentioned on
their blog: <http://blog.minus.com/>. Now you have to track obscure
<http://feedback.minus.com/> to learn about any new thing (i.e. mostly
removals).

What's the worst is that I was even assured that users would be notified upon
removal of uploading non-multimedia files ability.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/MINUS/comments/y9c8b/soon_only_video...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MINUS/comments/y9c8b/soon_only_videos_audio_and_images_will_be_allowed/)

Snapshot as of today: <http://i.imgur.com/3a8eT.png>

But there was no such thing. Of course my post on /r/minus was invisible for a
long time, so not many people could learn about upcoming changes, possibly
until they were silently introduced...

Why am I posting it? Who cares about some Minus? I believe some do care. It's
also an example of how having a pretty good site you can start ruining it. I
feel bad about it also because I was recommending the site to others back then
and even quite recently (after John's reply), apparently just before Minus
started to rip off its features.

Is it how you prepare for introducing Premium Service, really?

